# my paphs



## myxodex (Sep 2, 2006)

I will just list them first and make comments after.

P. armeniacum
P. delenatii var nigrescens (= dunkel ?)
P. Armeni White
P. Delophyllum

P. conco-bellatulum
P. conco-bellatulum X bellatulum
P. Wellesleyanum

P. gardineri (whatever this is officially?)
P. Berenice

P. liemianum
P. NOID (close to glaucophyllum)

P. henryanum
P. gratrixianum
P. coccineum
P. Transpiceranum X barbigerum

P. hookerae (v hookerae)
P. hookerae (v volonteanum)
P. tonsum v cupreum
P. purpuratum
P. NOID Maudiae coloratum type
P. Black Jack
P. NOID (looks like Maudiae with sukhakulii)
P. NOID (X sukhakulii)
P. Juno

You may notice a bias toward small to medium plants because of space limitations. I grow indoors on humidity trays. I also like patterned leaves ... indeed the tonsum I bought at the London Orchid Show as a young plant ... it was the colouration of the leaves that did it ... since it has flowered I realised that this species has a wonderfully restrained and subtle beauty and a very long lasting glossy flower. The P.coccineum I bought just last weekend at a show from a well known UK orchid nursery and was warned by someone to keep a record of my transaction. 

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Heather (Sep 2, 2006)

A beautiful list, Tim! 
I always enjoy seeing what people grow - gives us all insight into their likes and dislikes (or space constraints.)


----------



## Stephan (Sep 3, 2006)

Nothing wrong with that lot

Good growing to you 

Cheers
Stephan


----------



## Marco (Sep 3, 2006)

Nice collection. :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 3, 2006)

Great list for sure! Looking forward to some photos.


----------



## Greenpaph (Sep 3, 2006)

Nice collection!

Indeed, look forward to the photos!

thanks


----------

